# Looking for Advice re IVF/Donor



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'm brand new to this and was looking for a bit of advice.  After TTC for 2 years my husband was diagnosed with azoospermia (no sperm) which could have been due to mumps.  We embarked on our first self-funded IVF journey last year just after my 40th birthday and, as my FSH was 15 and AMH quite low, they were surprised when I produced 5 mature eggs, 3 fertilised but only one made it to blasto (day 5) so they transferred this embryo but unfortunately BFN.

My second IVF cycle (3 months later) produced 3 follicles but only one mature egg which fertilised but didn't make it to day 3 (it's worth mentioning I was on a heavy dose of stims for both cycles).  It was all doom and gloom from the hospital who offered to book me into see a councillor but kind of washed their hands of us and didn't offer any further advice.  The journey so far has cost over £13,000 and I didn't want to fork out for another counselling session.

After a lot of soul-searching, and being honest with ourselves, we looked into donor eggs (as well as donor sperm) and booked a trip to Invicta Poland early December 2014.  We were led to believe there would be no waiting time as they have, according to their website "over 60 egg donors ready and waiting" but I'm still waiting to hear back from them.  Our characteristics are quite common so I thought we'd have been matched pretty quickly.  

I think I'm just clutching at straws as we're both desperate to have a child and I'm at the end of my tether as it's all I can think about.

Can anyone offer any advice?  Am I right to go for donor after 2 failed cycles (bearing in mind my high FSH/low AMH)?  Am I right to go abroad as I don't want to pay the inflated prices over here (Poland costs approx £3,000 but have to factor in travel costs).  Should I try another clinic abroad?  Should I try the UK (I know there's a huge waiting list for donor eggs).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I'm rubbish at this as I'm quite new to it so don't know all the codes/terminology etc.

Thanks xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I looked into going abroad for DE IVF but you have to factor in exchange rate, hotels, flights etc on top of price. I found it was more convenient for me to go in UK - it probably works out comparable. Also, there is now not a long waiting list at UK clinics contrary to what people think. CARE clinics state that there is no waiting list at all for DE - just need syncrhonization of cycles. Also, was no waiting list for DS. I went to CARE Sheffield - nothing but praise for them - I think at the time I waited 6 weeks, but no waiting time now. I now have a gorgeous six month old son, who I love to bits and am planning on trying for a sibling this year with frosties.
I wish you luck with what you decide. 
Deb


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Basically if you go abroad generally it is much quicker process but donors are generally anonymous.  In Cyprus at Dogus Clinic you can be matched and get going within weeks.  They also do a Tandem Cycle if you want to give your own eggs one last go along side a donor then they put the best embryos back so you will get to  transfer stage.

I found it much cheaper and.simpler abroad plus more successful.  Cheaplocal departure flights direct to Cyprus made the decision even easier.  I had double donor and full choice of Cryos website for my male donor with choice of 4 female donors.  Cyprus is very international and multicultural so there are lots of female donor match and a local male donor could also be chosen.  Looking back.I don't know why I ever persisted with treatment in the UK.  There are international threads and Dogus has active thread with lots of ladies undergoing treatment there.  Please be aware communication can sometimes be 'relaxed' and this must be factored in and taken for what it Is: a cultural difference.  There are two.doctors running treatment clinics from Dogus Hospital.  Dr S who owns building and is a little cheaper than Dr F a lady doctor who speaks good English.

Another country I had considered was Spain but I was permitted no choice over donor so that was off putting.  

I spent 10 days in Cyprus(3 nights in North for treatment then 7 in South) on holiday in cheap out of season March last year and flew back  knowing I was pregnant the morning I departed.
TCC x


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Dear Deblovescats and Tincancat,

Thank you so much for your replies.  My Mum is the only person who knows what we're going through so it means a lot to communicate with you ladies who've been through similar.

Deblovescats, the UK hospital I used told me I could be looking at a 2 year wait for donor eggs which is why I was looking overseas.  I will give CARE a call today.

Tincancat, I did consider Cyprus but as I'm fair haired/skinned and we both have blue eyes I thought we'd struggle to get a match as Cypriots tend to be darker haired/skinned lovelies.  I do like the idea of giving it one last go with my own eggs so it would be good to have a DE on standby just in case I needed it (which I probably would).

I really appreciate your advice with this.

x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Kitan 
My female donor was in fact British and I was also offered Belgian and Greek nationals. My male donor is Danish so plenty of blonde blue eyed boys on the Cryos list.  Although I wanted to avoid that so my male donor is the opposite!  My friend who went to Dogus too is blond blue eyes and she was matched no problems.
Donor's abroad then to be younger and this is reflected in the high success rates.
Good luck with whatever you do
Please feel free to message me if you want more information. 
TCCx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Anna at New Life egg donation in UK has no waiting list, we were matched the same day.


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Kitan,

Just wanted to add Prague to your list of possible destinations. We have done a cycle with Gest IVF. (Look up Praga Medica) and although BFN, we are about to go back for our frosties & the communication was excellent. I am fair skinned and  we have both blue eyes and were able to get a donor within a month. Costs are v good compared to UK, flight times good @ 2 hrs, and hotel/ food costs in Prague are very reasonable.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi there, I second Klmch recommendation for Gest via Praga Medica. Much cheaper than theUK even wehwn factoring in flights and accommodation.
Service was fantastic, I was treated far far better than with any treatment I have received I n the UK ( there were many) I aslsdo found techniques far more advanced and available.
I have been successful twice with this clinic ( 14 month son and currently 19 weeks pregnant)
Two years ago, I honestly thought I would never be a mummy following one failure after another. Praga Medica have helped made my dream a reality......and you can actually treat it like a holiday too.....really helps to ease the stress.


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Would also recommend Czech Republic. 14 month old daughter with blue eyes, blonde hair and fair skin, who looks identical to my DH.


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to thank you all for your wonderful advice.  I seriously was in the dark about this and the information you have all provided is invaluable.

Thanks to you all for bothering to reply to this post.....I appreciate it.

xx


----------



## tracked (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Kitan

We did 3IVF and 3FET no luck so we went to Reprofit in Czech Republic for DD. It is a very amazing and professional clinic. We traveled from Australia and the cost still cheaper than here. They are experts in donor eggs etc and have great success rates. You should check out their website. There is a forum in this site as well under countries.


----------

